
Login problems to Atlassian services - mgiannopoulos
http://status.atlassian.com/incidents/kz9n65qlcljd
======
mrweasel
It is actually somewhat fascinating that this isn't on the Hacker News front
page. It's almost as if no one cares, there's extremely little coverage
anywhere. If Github have just a minor hiccup the Internet explores in "Githubs
down" coverage.

Atlassian is huge, and they have an enormous user base, but apparently they
and completely different segment of user that those who visit Hacker News. The
amount of people who is currently unable to get their work done must be
absolutely massive.

~~~
mgiannopoulos
For what it's worth, the issue was only on people who were not logged in or
their session had not expired. My session was stil "alive" so I was able to
use our instance.

------
mgiannopoulos
>> This incident affects: HipChat (Login) and bitbucket.org, Confluence Cloud,
getsupport.atlassian.com, JIRA Cloud, jira.atlassian.com, my.atlassian.com,
support.atlassian.com, community.atlassian.com.<<

Our team has not been able to login on Jira all day. But at least we're not
part of the people having to debug this. Hugs and prayers! :)

